# iPhone app



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

What's a good iPhone app for GPS. Must have a way to display the current Postion Lat/Lon's


----------



## KING ME (Oct 24, 2012)

I use Navionics


----------



## jeremyledford (Jun 24, 2012)

Navionics for me as well.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Navonics here too.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Does it show lat/Lon?


----------



## jeremyledford (Jun 24, 2012)

Sure does. And worth every penny.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Navionics USA?


----------



## Too much junk (Jul 8, 2011)

Me also!


----------



## jeremyledford (Jun 24, 2012)

LopeAlong said:


> Navionics USA?


That's it.


----------



## Fish River Fool (May 20, 2009)

SeaTow app has it


----------



## reel-crazzzy (Sep 7, 2008)

*sea tow*

x2 for sea tow


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

boatus app also has it


----------



## aboutscubasteve (May 13, 2011)

NAVIONICS HERE...
:rockon:


----------

